# Stealth V



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

A more aerodynamic flying V. I just took it for it's maiden flight.:banana: A few tweaks & minor changes and it will be ready to leave the hanger. It's very sleek & light.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Dayum that looks good. evilGuitar:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wild design. I like it. Let us know how the maiden voyage goes.


----------



## skelf (Jun 26, 2006)

Lowtones
I have to say that as a general rule I can't stand V's so you have done really well to get me to admit that I actually like that one which is a first. Well done.
Alan


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That thing is slick!


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

skelf said:


> Lowtones
> I have to say that as a general rule I can't stand V's so you have done really well to get me to admit that I actually like that one which is a first. Well done.
> Alan


Thanks Alan,
LOL I don't much care for them either, that's why when I was asked to make one I insisted on artistic privilege. Thought I would try to make it look like it might be able to fly.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Wow, that is really really original take on the V... superb!

How about more info, man....like those tuners, woods used, etc.

You are one talented guitar builder for sure.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

ajcoholic said:


> Wow, that is really really original take on the V... superb!
> 
> How about more info, man....like those tuners, woods used, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks AJ,

Body is made of ash.
Set Neck - maple (one piece) Hot Rod truss rod 
Fret board - ebony 12' radius 24 3/4 scale.
Inlay - Green Abalone diamonds
Frets are medium/ high
Graphite nut
Bridge - Gotoh tune-o-matic
Stop - Gotoh 
Tuners - Steinberger 40-1 gearless locking tuners ( they tighten the string by pulling it down.) Pretty cool actually
Pickups- Wolfetone Marshallheads
Controls -Inset speed knobs- front to back- volume , tone & rotary pan 
Finish - Black Automotive base coat, pearl overcoat, clear coat. 
Put together with hide glue & four letter words.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Not really a fan of V's either but that one could make me change my mind... nice job Drool


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It looks beautiful.


How is the balance?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> It looks beautiful.
> 
> 
> How is the balance?


Balance seems pretty good. I haven't installed the strap buttons yet so I can't say for sure but it feels right and that's a pretty good indicator.

Ok strap buttons on. Very slightly neck heavy. Not as bad as many guitars I've tried out but I am certainly not happy about it. With a thin nylon strap it tended to nosedive slightly. With a little wider leather strap it stayed put nicely. Something to think about for the future. The problem is where you have to put the front stap button. If only you could move it forward a couple of inches.


----------

